# traffic fine



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

i rented a car for a day in january, today i got a bill from my credit card company saying that the hertz deducted 760dhs from my account.

i called hertz who told me that i go fined by the police for 760dhs and they gave me the fine number. i checked with Dubai Police and got nothing on that fine number. 

called hertz after that and told them about it and was told to email them.

anyways i am wondering how can i get a fine for 760 dhs? arent most speeding fines worth 200/400 and 600 dhs??

any clues?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Ramin said:


> i rented a car for a day in january, today i got a bill from my credit card company saying that the hertz deducted 760dhs from my account.
> 
> i called hertz who told me that i go fined by the police for 760dhs and they gave me the fine number. i checked with Dubai Police and got nothing on that fine number.
> 
> ...


Some times the rental companies charge an administration charge, for example I had a parking fine of 100AED recently and they charged 110AED, also was there much Salik charges


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

hmm....true, but 60dhs administration charges? i am hoping hertz can give me the exact details about the fine. i am pretty sure it must be a mistake.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Ramin said:


> hmm....true, but 60dhs administration charges? i am hoping hertz can give me the exact details about the fine. i am pretty sure it must be a mistake.


They charge a percentage of the fine........

I had a fine a while back for 200 and had to pay 220


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i got a fine for 700 a while back, i would guess 10% for charges, but that would be 770 and not 760, hmmm weird AND it should be on dubai police for that reg, so maybe there robbing you...


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

well went to dubai traffic police. it was really empty with one other person before me and one person handling the inquiries. told her to check for the fine number (which was given to me by hertz) and she found it on their system. seems like i was going 100 on jumeirah beach road at 16:51 (cant believe i was that stupid, after all i know all the speed traps there and i rarely go over 80). anyways dubai police charged hertz 710dhs, and hertz charged me 740 (30 for "administration charges"). the lady at the traffic police was really friendly though. she even showed me the pic that they took of the car i was driving. it was from the back and you couldnt see the whole car, but you could see the license plate. 

anyways, i can no longer say that i have never been flashed. took them approx 12 months (since 98 which is the first time i ever came here) to catch me. 

hey wait i second, i know, i have never been flashed in my car or my sis' in dubai . knock on wood.

oh on a side note, there were quite a few signs on the wall in that room about numbers to call in case of emergencies and how to drive properly and bla bla. there was this one sign that read something along the lines of " Dear Customer, if you should have any suggestions or complaints then please call .....". I had to smile when i read the "dear customer" part. what exactly am i buying dubai traffic police? traffic fines?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

haha fines are stupid here..


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

You were charged for Violation # 22 " Exceeding maximum speed limit
by not more than 40km/h" having AED 700 fine with no black point.






Ramin said:


> well went to dubai traffic police. it was really empty with one other person before me and one person handling the inquiries. told her to check for the fine number (which was given to me by hertz) and she found it on their system. seems like i was going 100 on jumeirah beach road at 16:51 (cant believe i was that stupid, after all i know all the speed traps there and i rarely go over 80). anyways dubai police charged hertz 710dhs, and hertz charged me 740 (30 for "administration charges"). the lady at the traffic police was really friendly though. she even showed me the pic that they took of the car i was driving. it was from the back and you couldnt see the whole car, but you could see the license plate.
> 
> anyways, i can no longer say that i have never been flashed. took them approx 12 months (since 98 which is the first time i ever came here) to catch me.
> 
> ...


----------

